# 3rd of 3 Senate Reports Now Out



## Griffin (21 Oct 2006)

The third of three reports by the Senate Standing Committee on National Security and Defence is now out.  It is titled:

MANAGING TURMOIL:

The Need to Upgrade Canadian Foreign Aid and Military Strength to Deal with Massive Change.

If anything like its two predecessors, it should make for some interesting reading.


----------

